# Imagine...a country where everyone is INTP???



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

So it's been a while since I've been on Jennifer Government: NationStates. (For those of you who haven't heard of it, it's an online game where you create your own country. Based on your response to daily questions regarding government policy the game poses you, the state of your nation changes; usually for the worse if an NT is playing it). As you can probably guess, I decided to give it another crack. Pondering whether or not I would found an iron-fisted dictatorship or ultra-liberal weed-fest, an even wackier idea popped into my head: what if there was a whole country populated solely by INTP's? I trembled in fear.

Fellow introverted, iNtuitive, thinking percievers! Fed up with Sensors calling you weird? Frustrated that no one recognizes your superior intellect? Can't stand SJ's constantly prodding you to "get a real career"? Why not emigrate to the "The Rogue Nation of INTPs"!

I'll be making all my policies based on how an stereotypical INTP would answer them. That means no taxes, no work, free video games for everyone, and the recognition of "philosopher" as a legitimate career choice!

Non-INTP's need not feel left out! While immigration is strictly limited to those with a preference for Ti-Ne (four out of five male applicants will be rejected out of a desire for gender egalitarianism) visitors are always welcome to our very messy country.:happy: Feel like a holiday? Doesn't get much more laid back than INTP-land!

Come on. Click the link. Pay a visit to our magical, emotionless kingdom! I know you want to:

NationStates | The Rogue Nation of INTPs (Yes, our flag is the flag of the Virgin Islands, and this implies nothing at all about the sex lives of the citizens of our glorious nation!:tongue

WARNING: VISITING THIS COUNTRY MAY CAUSE YOUR SOCIAL SKILLS TO DECREASE.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

NationStates | The People&#39;s Republic of Mundoworld is mine.

As for the Virgin Islands, you're misunderstood. The islands are so called because of St Ursula and 11,000 virgins. Whilst this means that you are correct about it being connected to lack of sex, the virgins are remembered because of an alleged massacre of 11,000 virgins in what is now Germany.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Chuck Norris once visited "The Virgin Islands" now it's just called "The Islands"


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing yours, Skycloud.:happy: Interesting factoid on the history of the name...but the joke kind of isn't dependent on that.:wink:


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

"Chuck Norris once visited "The Virgin Islands" now it's just called "The Islands""

Another interesting factoid. Hmm...I wonder how he had intercourse with them? I assume he took the "one island at a time" approach, but since it's Chuck Norris you never know...


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I predict it dies in 343 days.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

"INTPs's national animal is the computer, which frolics freely in the nation's many lush forests, and its currency is the video game."

:laughing:


----------



## negativnein (Jun 21, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis;bt15305 said:


> I predict it dies in 343 days.





> Nation Not Found
> 
> If this was once your nation, it may have been deleted for inactivity


:laughing:

Glad to see there are some things one can still count on.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

Just discovered this and the idea sounds incredible. This is coming from a non-INTP - I think I have my next holiday planned.


----------

